# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  James Flex Lewis.

## Lach01

Local Boy from llanelli who has now had his pro card.

----------


## Lach01

also beleave he is the younges guy to get a pro card correct me if im wrong he now currently 24, legs are just freaky will be folowing more closly as his career continues, trying to find pics of legs but can not get any decent ones.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

i think trey brewer will turn pro before 24

----------


## Mbuffguy

meet them both at iron man pro nice guys

----------


## TheArtist

did you by chance meet erik frankhouser? i think he and flex are pretty good friends.

----------


## Narkissos

> also beleave he is the younges guy to get a pro card correct me if im wrong he now currently 24.


Nope.. Dan Hill just turned pro @ 22.

I prefer Flex's build to Dan's... but I find James looks much more spectacular offseason.

He seems to lose too much by the end of his prep.

He's pretty lean offseason IMO... so it just seems like he pisses muscle away.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

BTW: I don't think Flex is officially a pro yet.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

His lower body is especially sick:

----------


## Merc..

> did you by chance meet erik frankhouser? i think he and flex are pretty good friends.


He has huge ass calves like Erik "THE HOUSE" Frankhouser.....

----------


## Lach01

> BTW: I don't think Flex is officially a pro yet.
> 
> -CNS


I think he managed to get his pro card last year, His legs always been huge, stand corret with dan hill getting pro at 22.

----------


## ArnoldsSon

lee priest is the youngest person to turn pro i believe he was either 19 or 21 one of those two

----------


## Ashop

> Local Boy from llanelli who has now had his pro card.


He looks good.

----------


## Stefinoplex

Shawn ray did his first olympia at 19 i believe , really young superstar

----------


## joe2009

trey brewer i feel is over rated, he has amazing quads but stil has alot of weak parts and gets way to big in the off season, i mean like borderline fatty

----------


## Brown Ninja

if these guys are turning pro that early when do they start juicing? Obviously they are generic freaks but isn't that messing them up pretty bad?

----------


## vishus

met flex lewis at the caveman classic NPC show in st louis summer of '07...the guy is super mellow and didnt want to talk about anything else except finding a Cheesecake Factory nearby, it was his cheat meal that night and he just wanted to eat! haha real cool dude

----------


## welshmaster

> if these guys are turning pro that early when do they start juicing? Obviously they are generic freaks but isn't that messing them up pretty bad?


The way i understand it is, the pro's go on juice in teens but they are on them for the rest of their life, so the damage they do to their endocrine system doesn't matter as they will have test (And the rest) running through their body from elsewhere. I'm sure impotence is a risk though, not sure how big of one because Ronnie + Arnie both have kids.

----------


## Matt

Saw a program with flex in the other day, man he loves to workout..

----------


## *RAGE*

God gave him a good base to build off of..

----------


## Matt

> God gave him a good base to build off of..


Im not to sure God did, ive seen photos off him as a child, and believe me he was really skinny, his parents were shocked when he decided to get into bb because of how thin he was.

----------

